# Απειλή κατά της ζωής δημοσιογράφου



## Costas (Feb 3, 2013)

Αναδημοσίευση από τον Πιτσιρίκο, στο σάιτ του:

*Απειλές εναντίον του UNFOLLOW από συστηθέντα ως Δ. Μελισσανίδη*

Τηλεφώνημα με απειλές κατά της ζωής συντάκτη μας δεχτήκαμε χθες στα γραφεία του περιοδικού από συστηθέντα ως Δημήτρη Μελισσανίδη και αριθμό τηλεφώνου καταχωρημένο στην Aegean Oil, μετά τη δημοσίευση του ρεπορτάζ στο UNFOLLOW 14 για το λαθρεμπόριο ναυτιλιακού πετρελαίου.

Στις 31 Ιανουαρίου κυκλοφόρησε το 14ο τεύχος του περιοδικού UNFOLLOW (Φεβρουάριος 2013), όπου δημοσιεύουμε βασικό ρεπορτάζ για το λαθρεμπόριο ναυτιλιακού πετρελαίου, με τίτλο εξωφύλλου «Λαθρεμπόριο: Θα σπάσει ο νόμος της σιωπής για την Aegean Oil του Δ. Μελισσανίδη και τα ΕΛΠΕ του Σ. Λάτση;».

Την επομένη, 1η Φεβρουαρίου, στις 19.50, δεχτήκαμε τηλεφώνημα στα γραφεία του περιοδικού από τον αριθμό 210 4586000, στο οποίο ο καλών ζήτησε να μιλήσει με τον συντάκτη του ρεπορτάζ Λευτέρη Χαραλαμπόπουλο, συστήθηκε ως Δημήτρης Μελισσανίδης και ζήτησε εξηγήσεις για το δημοσίευμα.

Ο συντάκτης μας συνομίλησε μαζί του σε ανοικτή ακρόαση, παρουσία δύο ακόμη συντακτών του περιοδικού. Ο συστηθείς ως Δ. Μελισσανίδης απείλησε το περιοδικό και τον συντάκτη με αγωγή. Ο συντάκτης του απάντησε ότι ασφαλώς μπορεί να πράξει όπως νομίζει.

Στη συνέχεια, παρά την προσπάθεια του συντάκτη μας να συνομιλήσει σε ήπιο τόνο, ο καλών ως Δ. Μελισσανίδης απείλησε τη ζωή του και ό,τι υπάρχει γύρω από αυτόν. Από τα 20 λεπτά που διήρκεσε το τηλεφώνημα, τα μισά περίπου αναλώθηκαν σε απειλές προς τον συντάκτη.

Μέρος όσων είπε ο συστηθείς ως Δ. Μελισσανίδης, τα οποία κατέγραψε ο συντάκτης παρουσία των δύο ακόμη συντακτών του περιοδικού, έχει ως εξής:

«Θα μπορούσα να στείλω να σε σκοτώσουν χωρίς να σ’ έχω προειδοποιήσει. Αλλά είμαι άντρας και θα βάλω να σε τινάξουν στον αέρα την ώρα που κοιμάσαι. Θα βάλω να σε σκοτώσουν, εσένα, τη γυναίκα σου, τα παιδιά σου και ό,τι άλλο έχεις».

Όταν ο συντάκτης, σε στοιχειώδη αντίδραση αυτοπροστασίας, είπε στον συστηθέντα ως Δ. Μελισσανίδη ότι πρόκειται να καταγγελθεί το περιστατικό στις αρμόδιες αρχές και στον εισαγγελέα, απάντησε:

«Θα σκίσω κι εσένα και τον εισαγγελέα. Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα, είμαι ο Μελισσανίδης. Δεν θα μπορείς να κοιμηθείς. Δεν θα μπορείς να κυκλοφορείς, θα γίνω ο εφιάλτης σου. Ο φόβος μου θα σε καταδιώκει παντού. Εγώ είμαι ο Μελισσανίδης και δεν σηκώνω. Θα έρθουν στο σπίτι και την ώρα που κοιμάσαι θα σε τινάξουν στον αέρα. Εγώ έχω μάθει να μιλάω με μεγάλους δημοσιογράφους. Εψαξα για σένα και θα σε σκίσω».

Όταν ο συντάκτης μας τον ρώτησε αν μεγάλους δημοσιογράφους θεωρεί αυτούς που παίζουν το δικό του παιχνίδι και κάνουν δημόσιες σχέσεις, ο συστηθείς ως Δ. Μελισσανίδης απάντησε:

«Θέλω να μου τα πεις αυτά με το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο».

Η αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο για το πού είναι καταχωρημένος ο αριθμός τηλεφώνου που κάλεσε στα γραφεία του UNFOLLOW, έδωσε αποτέλεσμα:

«AEGEAN OIL SA (Μελισσανίδης Δημήτριος) Βιομηχανία και Εμπορία Πετρελαιοειδών – Κεντρικά Γραφεία».

Σύμφωνα με το 11888 του ΟΤΕ, ο ίδιος αριθμός ανήκει στις εταιρείες «AEGEAN AGENCY Εμπόριο Πετρελαίου», «AEGEAN BUNKERING SERVICES Εμπόριο Πετρελαίου», «AEGEAN MARINE PETROLEUM Εμπόριο Πετρελαίου», «AEGEAN OIL Εμπόριο Πετρελαίου» και «AEGEAN SHIPPING MANAGEMENT Εμπόριο Πετρελαίου». Όλες με διεύθυνση Ακτή Κονδύλη 10, Πειραιάς, 18545.

Κατόπιν τούτων:

Πρώτον, το περιοδικό UNFOLLOW συνεχίζει αταλάντευτα την πορεία του.

Δεύτερον, μετά τις πρωτοφανείς απειλές εναντίον της ζωής του συντάκτη μας, δηλώνουμε ότι στο εξής για οτιδήποτε θέσει σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή ή την σωματική ακεραιότητα του συντάκτη μας ή άλλων συντακτών μας ή των οικείων τους, θα θεωρήσουμε υπεύθυνο τον συστηθέντα ως Δ. Μελισσανίδη.

Τρίτον, καλούμε τις αρμόδιες αρχές να πράξουν το καθήκον τους.

Τέταρτον, ζητούμε τη συμπαράσταση κάθε δημοσιογράφου με συνείδηση.

Πέμπτον, καλούμε τις ενώσεις Τύπου να πάρουν θέση για το γεγονός και να κάνουν ό,τι χρειαστεί, ώστε η δημοσιογραφία να μην φιμώνεται.

UNFOLLOW

(Σημείωση του πιτσιρίκου: Παρακαλώ όλους τους φίλους που έχουν μπλογκ και σάιτ, και όλους τους φίλους αναγνώστες να διαδώσουν την είδηση της απειλής κατά του συντάκτη του Unfollow. Τα παραδοσιακά ΜΜΕ δεν πρόκειται να το κάνουν για ευνόητους λόγους. Ευχαριστώ.)


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2013)

Αντί να "καλούν τις αρχές να πράξουν το καθήκον τους" σε έγκλημα το οποίο δεν είναι αυτεπάγγελτο και το ξέρουν*, μήπως θα έπρεπε να καλέσουν το δικηγόρο τους και να κάνουν καμιά μήνυση;

* Ή αν δεν ξέρουν, οφείλουν να μάθουν πριν γράψουν ανακοινώσεις. 
ΥΓ Επιπλέον με ενοχλεί που θα μπορούσε να είναι το πιο πάνω ένα πολύ σοβαρό άρθρο, που να δείχνει και τη σοβαρότητα της υπόθεσης και να κάνει φύλλο φτερό τον φερόμενο ως υπαίτιο, αλλά παραμένει στα πρόχειρα δημοσιογραφίστικα που τα έχουμε συνηθίσει στην Ελλάδα και τα περνάμε για σοβαρότητα.


----------



## rogne (Feb 3, 2013)

Παρόλο που και εγώ πρόσφατα είχα "κατηγορήσει" (ας πούμε) το συγκεκριμένο περιοδικό για πρόχειρη και δημοσιογραφίστικη προσέγγιση των θεμάτων του, νομίζω ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση το σημαντικό δεν είναι η άστοχη επίκληση των αρχών στην ανακοίνωση, αλλά όλο το υπόλοιπο. (Υποθέτω δε ότι δικηγόρο θα έχουν καλέσει ή συμβουλευτεί, αν μη τι άλλο.) Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να δω πώς μειώνεται η σοβαρότητα της καταγγελίας από μια κακή διατύπωση.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2013)

Δεν πρόκειται για κακή διατύπωση. Δεν έχει εκφραστικά λάθη. 
Και δεν έχω να αναλύσω τίποτα παραπέρα, τα λέω στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου ξεκάθαρα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2013)

Η (προβλέψιμη) συνέχεια:

ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΙΚΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΦΑΗΛΟΥ Μ. ΚΡΑΝΙΔΙΩΤΗ
Σκούφου 12, Πλάκα – Αθήνα, 10557, 2103252016
Αθήνα, 4/2/2013

Προς: κ. Ελευθέριο Χαραλαμπόπουλο, υπεύθυνο έκδοσης του μηνιαίου περιοδικού “UNFOLLOW”.

Κατ’ εντολήν του πελάτη μου, κ. Δημήτρη Μελισσανίδη σας δηλώ τα κάτωθι:

Μετά από δημοσιεύματα βαρύτατα συκοφαντικού περιεχόμενου σε βάρος του προσώπου του, στο τεύχος σας Φεβρουαρίου 2013, δημοσιεύσατε επίσης στην ηλεκτρονική σελίδα του περιοδικού σας το Σάββατο στις 2 Φεβρουαρίου 2013 και ώρα 22:15, άρθρο με τίτλο «Απειλές εναντίον του UNFOLLOW από συστηθέντα ως Δ. Μελισσανίδη» .
Ο κ. Δ. Μελισσανίδης σας δηλώνει πως ουδέποτε επικοινώνησε με οποιονδήποτε συντάκτη ή άλλον συνεργάτη σας.
Οφείλετε δε να δημοσιεύσετε την παρούσα απάντηση του στην ηλεκτρονική σας σελίδα και να διαγράψετε τα υβριστικά και συκοφαντικά σχόλια που ακολουθούν την ανάρτηση σας.
Κατά τα λοιπά επιφυλάσσεται παντός νομίμου δικαιώματος του.

Ο πληρεξούσιος Δικηγόρος
Φαήλος Μ. Κρανιδιώτης 

Το UNFOLLOW υποδέχεται με ενδιαφέρον την επιστολή του κ. Κρανιδιώτη και αναμένει εναγωνίως τις ενέργειές του, ώστε να καταδειχθεί -σύμφωνα με όσα ισχυρίζεται- ποιος αντιποιήθηκε την ταυτότητα του πελάτη του και μάλιστα από αριθμό τηλεφώνου καταχωρημένο στην Aegean Oil.


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2013)

Τελικά το περιοδικό έκανε καμια μήνυση; Έβαλε το δικηγόρο του να ασχοληθεί;


----------

